# MKv avec VisualHub



## Le Baron (19 Mai 2008)

Hello,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une Apple Tv sur le refurb il y a quelques jours pour une bouchée de pain  

J'ai donc voulu essayer de regarder une video en HD, j'ai trouver un fichier MKV qui contenait  :

- une piste video 

- 2 piste audio AC3 

- plusieurs piste pour des sous titres 


J'ai passé tout ça a la moulinette VisualHub en choisissant  optimisé pour :

- Itunes
- Apple Tv 5.1 +2.0
- codé en H264
- Qualité max

Bien jusque là pas de soucis 4 Heures plus tard je me retrouve avec un XXXXX.mov tout beau tout neuf dans ma bibliothèque Itunes 

Et la hop c'est partie lecture depuis Apple tv en streaming mais Ho ! surprise en Anglais et pas de possibilité de changé la langue alors que sur Itunes no soucis lecture en Anglais et en français :rose: 

J'ai remarqué dans les infos du fichier .MOV que le prog m'avais converti une  piste AC3 en AAC (Anglais) et m'a laissé l'autre piste (Français ) en AC3, voilà pourquoi  mon film est en Anglais.

Ma question est la suivante comment puis je "forcer" le Prog à convertir toute les pistes ou bien au moins la piste qui m'intéresses soit le Français ?

A noter que j'ai refait un essai avec comme choix Optimisé pour Apple TV et pas de soucis mon film est bien en Français la piste Anglaise ayant été supprimée   

Donc je ne sais pas comment il "décide" de convertir telle pu telle piste peut être la localisation de mon Imac ??

Sinon l'image est vraiment superbe  


Bien voilà merci d'avance de vos lumières  

Salutations 
Le Baron


----------



## radar (19 Mai 2008)

Le problème que j'ai eu avec visualhub, c'est les sous-titres.
Aucune méthode de conversion ne m'a satisfait, j'ai donc décidé de regarder les films en SD


----------



## CrashRay (30 Septembre 2008)

Une possibilité parmi d'autres. Tu édites d'abord ton fichier MKV en gardant ce que tu veux.
Va voir la faq sur ce site : http://mkv4mac.free.fr/index.php?lang=fr&p=faq#
Y'a un pas à pas sur 





> *Comment editer le contenu d'un MKV ?*


Et après tu utilises VisualHUB comme avant. 

Autres pistes sinon, je crois qu'un site à fait un pas à pas pour rajouter à l'Apple TV des fonctionnalités dont peut-être Perian et donc la lecture des MKV.

J'ai retrouvé le lien : http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html


----------

